# Can Canadian use US Costco?



## snickerboo

Can we use our Costco membership at US locations? I've seen people on here ask about Costco locations. What about for ticket specials? We're going to DL and found deals for some Cali attractions on US Costco site.

Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## calgarygary

snickerboo said:


> Can we use our Costco membership at US locations? I've seen people on here ask about Costco locations. What about for ticket specials? We're going to DL and found deals for some Cali attractions on US Costco site.
> 
> Any info greatly appreciated!



Yes you can use your Cdn. Costco membership in U.S. stores.  No, you can not use your membership at Costco.com - it can only be used at Costco.ca


----------



## endy

I use mine all the time in the states.
Thee is a Costco just north on Harbour. We also go to lunch at Costco while there. The berry smooties are delicious.
Not sure which ticket deals are on now. We've got Legoland tickets before and usually buy a SeaWorld pass at Costco. Snacks, lunch, amazing the price difference on some food & clothes.


----------



## mlenz

We have used our costco card all over the US without a problem


----------



## CanadianPaco

OMG- I never thought to use it in the States! Thanks for posting


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

My parents have used their membership cards at a Costco location in Clearwater, Florida.


----------



## snickerboo

Awesome! Thanks everyone! Dh is addicted to the deals you get when you eat there


----------



## dancin Disney style

calgarygary said:


> Yes you can use your Cdn. Costco membership in U.S. stores. * No, you can not use your membership at Costco.com* - it can only be used at Costco.ca



Actually....yes you can.  I have bought things and had them delivered to my hotel while staying in the states.  You can not buy things and have them delivered to Canada.


----------



## surfer_ed

I use Costco.com for travel deals.  great rental car prices there.


----------



## calgarygary

dancin Disney style said:


> Actually....yes you can.  I have bought things and had them delivered to my hotel while staying in the states.  You can not buy things and have them delivered to Canada.



Yes I should have clarified that.  BTW, we have found Costco a great place to buy wine.


----------



## Miandrea

I love shopping at the costco's in the states!  The samples are huge (you really could do dinner at costco).  Great deals on everything else too!


----------



## snickerboo

Oooo, wine! I'm so glad I posted this topic! LOL


----------



## Nickey_Mouse

calgarygary said:


> Yes you can use your Cdn. Costco membership in U.S. stores.  No, you can not use your membership at Costco.com - it can only be used at Costco.ca



I have used my Costco membership in store and online with Costco (US).  I shipped the order online to a US address though.


----------



## Wazzo

Your Costco membership is good at _any _Costco, _anywhere _in the whole world!  I used to work at Costco, and we used to get some amazing looking membership cards from Korea and Japan!


----------



## maribee

Nickey_Mouse said:


> I have used my Costco membership in store and online with Costco (US).  I shipped the order online to a US address though.



You cannot order on line Costco.com with can. Costco card, you are asked for billing address which can only be US address. Yes, you can shop with Can. Costco card at any shop in US.  If you have purchased  @US Costco shops and  not happy with merchandise  return it at Costco in Canada.  I purchased a digital clock in Florida and returned it at a local Can. Costco.


----------



## cari12

And if you are an Executive Club member, you earn the 2% on the U.S. Costco purchases as well.


----------



## LSmith

I have rented cars through Costco.com before but I tried very recently and when I went to put in my information it said "you must be a Costco member residing in the United States to purchase travel on this Web site".  

I would love to purchase a Hawaiian trip through them as they have the best flight/hotel/car deals that I have seen anywhere.


----------



## Tiger926

They changed sometime last year with travel. Canadians can no longer book travel through US Costco.

Not sure about rental cars, as those just require codes, so I would call the travel dept and ask them.

I wish they hadn't done this, but I called the travel dept., and they said it was for many reasons. Their cruise prices and onboard credits are great!

Tiger


----------



## LSmith

Tiger926 said:


> They changed sometime last year with travel. Canadians can no longer book travel through US Costco.
> 
> Not sure about rental cars, as those just require codes, so I would call the travel dept and ask them.
> 
> I wish they hadn't done this, but I called the travel dept., and they said it was for many reasons. Their cruise prices and onboard credits are great!
> 
> Tiger



The rental agencies through Costco.com used to require codes but now you have to enter your American Costo number.  It's a completely different system.  The last time I booked through them using the codes was last May.  I used to get the best rates through them.

I wonder if it's possible to buy an American membership.  It would be totally worth it for Hawaii at Xmas.  Something I should look into.


----------



## twokids0204

Not only can you use your Costco card in the US - you can use it in Europe as well.

Or ANY other Costco, as long is it is on planet Earth.

However, you may not want to stray so far, as Costco.ca has this offer...


----------



## Tiger926

LSmith said:


> The rental agencies through Costco.com used to require codes but now you have to enter your American Costo number.  It's a completely different system.  The last time I booked through them using the codes was last May.  I used to get the best rates through them.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to buy an American membership.  It would be totally worth it for Hawaii at Xmas.  Something I should look into.



Good to know - that is why I suggested calling, but it sounds like you already have that info. That's too bad...I emailed them and called them, as it really is disappointing.

I don't think you can buy an American membership as you have to have a US address, I think?

Is there a US application form anywhere online that you can check?

Tiger


----------



## Chomperoni

maribee said:


> You cannot order on line Costco.com with can. Costco card, you are asked for billing address which can only be US address. Yes, you can shop with Can. Costco card at any shop in US.  If you have purchased  @US Costco shops and  not happy with merchandise  return it at Costco in Canada.  I purchased a digital clock in Florida and returned it at a local Can. Costco.



You can order to a U.S. mailbox like mailboxes inc. from Costco.com. If you live near the border like me its a quick hop over the border to pickup your package. 
Its also cheaper to pay the duty yourself at the border rather than paying UPS which charges huge fees for customs brokering.
I find that half the time I come up with my shopping they do not even bother to collect anything.


----------



## SmilingGrump

Look for their ready made pulled pork and also their Texas Caviar (kind of a corn salad) ... we found them in Arizona and our kids count the days until our return there just for thsoe two items!


----------



## EvangelineG

LSmith said:


> The rental agencies through Costco.com used to require codes but now you have to enter your American Costo number.  It's a completely different system.  The last time I booked through them using the codes was last May.  I used to get the best rates through them.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to buy an American membership.  It would be totally worth it for Hawaii at Xmas.  Something I should look into.



So as a Canadian costco member, I couldn't use the costco car rental codes listed on Mousesavers or Carrentalsavers? I was planning on using ID code 7015309 for our upcoming trip.


----------



## djrobinn

Just an FYI, Costco membership is "worldwide", I have used my Canadian Costco membership successfully in London, England and the US numerous times...

The best part is you can even return the stuff you buy from another country to your local costco...


----------



## LSmith

EvangelineG said:


> So as a Canadian costco member, I couldn't use the costco car rental codes listed on Mousesavers or Carrentalsavers? I was planning on using ID code 7015309 for our upcoming trip.



You may well be able to use that code.  I was specifically speaking of trying to rent a car from the American Costco site.


----------

